# Paris in Black & White Lomography



## Bee Hedge (Oct 6, 2008)

#1






#2





#3





#4


----------



## myopia (Oct 6, 2008)

My god these are good. 
What a great combination:  Lomo + BW film + Paris


----------



## Bee Hedge (Oct 6, 2008)

myopia said:


> My god these are good.
> What a great combination:  Lomo + BW film + Paris



Hey, thanks myopia. Here's more...

#5





#6





#7





#8


----------



## Bee Hedge (Oct 7, 2008)

#9





#10





#11


----------



## TUX424 (Oct 7, 2008)

I like #7 with its trailing Street that runs down the right side and then fades into the distance.


----------



## Bee Hedge (Oct 7, 2008)

TUX424 said:


> I like #7 with its trailing Street that runs down the right side and then fades into the distance.



I didn't realise that until you mentioned it


----------



## Bee Hedge (Oct 7, 2008)

Eiffel Tower...

#12





#13


----------



## myopia (Oct 7, 2008)

I am addicted to this thread. 

I NEED MORE


----------



## ChrisOquist (Oct 7, 2008)

myopia said:


> My god these are good.



My god I agree - these are wonderful - so expressive. They carry almost a subtle surrealness to them and it makes them seel very much like a passing moment - they are terribly urgent in that sense, but calm. I would love to feature some of these/give you some props on my blog! Would you be OK with that?


----------



## twozero (Oct 7, 2008)

Man, these are so awesome!!! I wish I could make a trip somewhere and have a photo expedition!


----------



## A&A_Lane (Oct 8, 2008)

LOVE LOVE LOVE these pictures!  We need more!!!


----------



## Bee Hedge (Oct 8, 2008)

ChrisOquist said:


> My god I agree - these are wonderful - so expressive. They carry almost a subtle surrealness to them and it makes them seel very much like a passing moment - they are terribly urgent in that sense, but calm. I would love to feature some of these/give you some props on my blog! Would you be OK with that?



Certainly. Why not! I'll be more than pleased (in fact honored) if you would feature some of my works on your blog. Tell me what you need!


----------



## Bee Hedge (Oct 8, 2008)

twozero said:


> Man, these are so awesome!!! I wish I could make a trip somewhere and have a photo expedition!





A&A_Lane said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE these pictures!  We need more!!!



Thanks a lot for viewing my works! :hail:


----------



## Bee Hedge (Oct 8, 2008)

Final set from the Paris series...

#14





#15





#16





#17


----------



## rob91 (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree with everything above, these shots are incredible. I'm guessing it is a Diana?


----------



## Bee Hedge (Oct 10, 2008)

rob91 said:


> I agree with everything above, these shots are incredible. I'm guessing it is a Diana?



Nope. It's a Holga 120CFN


----------

